# Neuer TV gesucht (Samsung oder LG ??)



## Phil17 (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen stehe momentan vor einem kleinen Entscheidungsproblem

habe mir 2 TV Geräte heraus gesucht 

Samsung Samsung UE40ES6300, LED-TV
LG http://www.amazon.de/LG-42LM615S-LE...chwarz/dp/B007KJ7TWQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

für den LG Spricht der Preis und die 2 Zoll mehr Bilddiagonale
bei dem Samsung gefällt mir das SMART TV eindeuting viel besser ansonsten hab ich eher wenig Ahnung in dem Bereich welcher da jetzt besser ist.

Über andere Vorschläge zwischen 500 und 600 euro würde ich mich auch freuen SMART TV sollte er haben.

EDIT: 3D ist mir nicht sonderlich wichtig 

MfG

Philipp


----------



## JackOnell (28. Mai 2013)

Die lm Serie spiegelt extrem...


----------



## Phil17 (28. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt kein Fenster so das es spiegeln würde .

Ansonsten welchen von beiden sollte ich nehmen wenn das spiegeln egal wäre.


----------



## JackOnell (29. Mai 2013)

Phil17 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt kein Fenster so das es spiegeln würde .
> 
> Ansonsten welchen von beiden sollte ich nehmen wenn das spiegeln egal wäre.



Wenn das Spiegeln egal wäre würde ich den LG nehmen. 
Auch wenn der Samsung das bessere Bild macht bin ich von der Langlebigkeit nicht überzeugt. 
Samsung baut für die Müllhalde...


----------



## Phil17 (29. Mai 2013)

OK danke noch eine frage das model dort also der LG hat smart TV d.h. Internet Zugang mit apps un Medien stream aus dem Netzwerk sehr ich das richtig ? 

Habe nämlich eben was anderes in einem test Bericht gelesen und war etwas verwirrt


----------



## JackOnell (29. Mai 2013)

> Habe nämlich eben was anderes in einem test Bericht gelesen


Was hast du denn genau gelesen was dich so verwirrt ?

Ich schaue gleich nochmal nach dem Gerät, was ich aber zu wissen glaube das der 615 kein WLan hat

Hier noch ein Tip wenn du schon bei Amazon schaust, und die 2 Euro mehr sind gut investiert


----------



## Phil17 (29. Mai 2013)

Finde den Bericht leider nit mehr sonst hätte ich mal den Link reingeschrieben.
Da stand es wäre keine Netzwerkfunktion vorhanden.
Aber er hat ja eine Netzwerkanschluss auf der Rückseite...hab eh überall Kabel liegen WLAN brauch ich nicht.

Vielen Dank schon mal fürs nachschauen.


----------



## JackOnell (29. Mai 2013)

Schau dir mal den lm649s an und ansonsten vergleichst du mal bei LG die neue Serie la müsste das sein


----------



## NX-Reeper (29. Mai 2013)

ich hatte den lm615 in 55 Zoll und der hat definitiv kein Smart TV etc. trotz Netzwerkanschluss. Smart TV gibts erst ab 620er. Ich würde zum 640s greifen.


----------



## Phil17 (29. Mai 2013)

OK Danke werde mal schauen


----------



## Lightfire (29. Mai 2013)

Ich würde Definitiv zum Samsung greifen, hatte damals auch mal ein LG den ich nach 1Monat wieder zurück gebracht habe, Bild war nicht gut, Ton extrem Blech, und schlechte Ausstattung. Der Samsung konnte auf anhieb Punkten ich allen Punkten. deshalb habe ich die selbe Serie auch gleich noch ins Schlafzimmer gehängt allerdings nur in 32" ...... ich würde also immer wieder zu Samsung greifen. Nen Ambilight LED würde ich vielleicht noch nehmen weil es doch super bei Filmen aussieht, einzig das Lichtspiel ist den mehr Preis nicht wert.


----------



## Phil17 (29. Mai 2013)

Habe mir den LG 42LM649S 107 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED Plus Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full-HD, 400Hz MCI, DVB-T/C/S2, Smart TV) weiß/silber: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video angeschaut gefällt mir eig sehr gut.

Kann mir einer einen vergleichbaren aus der neuen LA serie vorschlagen ?? 
EDIT: Habe einwenig selber geschaut und gesehen die LA Serie ist etwas über meinem Budget muss dann wohl doch die LM werden oder ein vergleichbares Modell eines anderen Herstellers.

Schonmal danke im Vorraus 


EDIT: Lightfire kannst du mir dann mal einen empfehlen so 500 bis 600 Euro 40-42 Zoll.


----------



## JackOnell (29. Mai 2013)

Hast du dir mal die Geräte live angeschaut ? 

Und muss es ein 42 Zoll sein oder kann es auch kleiner oder größer sein


----------



## Phil17 (29. Mai 2013)

Nein live noch nicht nur ähnliche Modelle klar kann es auch größer sein kleiner naja 40 Zoll sollten es sein.

Denke je großer desto teurer und sollte eig Innerhalb 600 bleiben 650 wären auch noch OK 

Smart TV sollte halt vorhanden sein .


----------



## JackOnell (29. Mai 2013)

Phil17 schrieb:


> Nein live noch nicht


Dann schau dir mal die Fernseher an


----------



## Lightfire (30. Mai 2013)

Empfehlen kan ich dir da garkeinen.... den die würde ich mir grundsätzlich vor ort vorführen lassen...... doch vorsicht, dumm sind sie nicht da sie grundsätzlich nur Bestes Bild laufen lassen, doch auch unter DVB-t oder noch schlechter sollte das Bild noch erträglich sein. Witzig ist eben wie sie einen dann Anschauen  

Empfehlungen hin oder her klar könnte ich nun Geräte ohne ende runter rattern aber damit ist dir nicht geholfen, am besten ist immer sich selbst davon ein Bild zu machen, erstens weil man das gerät doch relativ lang nutzen möchte und es immer da so rumhängt oder steht, ist eben keine HDD die einfach im PC verschwindet. 

Mein Tipp schau dir die Geräte selbst an nimm dir einfach diese 1-2 stunden und frage nach dem Features nur weil USB, kann das gerät noch lange keine Videodatein wiedergeben.

Vom Bild her muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen mein erster LCD war ein Tochiba der wirklich ein TOP Bild hingezaubert hat (sehr Kontrastreich und Scharf) da mangelte es allerdings an Features, das sollte heut allerdings auch kein Thema mehr sein hoffe ich, ich wollte erst nächstes Jahr wieder zuschlagen da ist WM oder EM da habe ich das letztemal schon Schnäpchen machen können.


----------



## Lightfire (30. Mai 2013)

Phil17 schrieb:


> Nein live noch nicht nur ähnliche Modelle klar kann es auch größer sein kleiner naja 40 Zoll sollten es sein.
> 
> Denke je großer desto teurer und sollte eig Innerhalb 600 bleiben 650 wären auch noch OK
> 
> Smart TV sollte halt vorhanden sein .



Je Größer um so Teuerer stimmt so auch nicht..... aber da gibts so einige regeln, wie weit man von TV sitzt um das Bild gut zu erfassen ohne den Kopf bewegen zu müssen, eine Fastregel besagt 2m = 40" und nicht weiter als die 5fache Bilddiagonale.


----------



## Phil17 (30. Mai 2013)

Also ich Sitze rund 3 Meter davon weg.

Und ich habe mal gehört man soll die dreifache bilddiagonale wegsitzen.


----------



## JackOnell (30. Mai 2013)

Phil17 schrieb:


> Also ich Sitze rund 3 Meter davon weg.
> 
> Und ich habe mal gehört man soll die dreifache bilddiagonale wegsitzen.



Das war mal so... 
Ich habe 47 Zoll bei 2,5m


----------



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich klink mich mal in das passende Thema ein. Und zwar würde ich mir ein TV Gerät kaufen, ich habe diesen hier im Auge

LG 42LA6678

Was sagt ihr dazu ? Empfehlenswert ?


----------



## JackOnell (30. Mai 2013)

eXtrem-Nvidia-User schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich klink mich mal in das passende Thema ein. Und zwar würde ich mir ein TV Gerät kaufen, ich habe diesen hier im Auge
> 
> ...



Schwer zu sagen ist ein recht neues Gerät. 
Auch hier gilt live ein bild machen ruhig einen usbstick mit eigenem Material zum testen mitnehmen.


----------



## Phil17 (30. Mai 2013)

Achduje  is ja garnicht so einfach ein passenden Ferseher zu finden 

kann mir jemand einen empfehlen 

Nochmal meine Daten und Wünsche:

Smart TV , 40 zoll oder mehr  um die 600 euro und ich sitze 3 meter weg.

Danke schon mal


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Mai 2013)

Wäre ein tv ohne smart tv ok, dafür mit smart tv nachrüstung?


----------



## JackOnell (31. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Wäre ein tv ohne smart tv ok, dafür mit smart tv nachrüstung?



Wie rüstet man das nach ? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch


----------



## stevie4one (31. Mai 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie rüstet man das nach ? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch



Mit sowas z.B. HDMI-Android Sticks.


----------



## JackOnell (31. Mai 2013)

Interessant könnte sogar besser sein als das smartgedöhns....


----------



## Phil17 (31. Mai 2013)

Hmm interessant ist es aber mit SMART TV fände ich schon cooler.


----------



## JackOnell (31. Mai 2013)

Phil17 schrieb:


> Hmm interessant ist es aber mit SMART TV fände ich schon cooler.



Ich muss dir sagn ich nutze es kaum aber LG hat das sehr gut gemacht vor allem mit der extra Fernbedienung macht das navigieren durch die Menüs Spaß. 
Wenn dir das so wichtig ist solltest du aber auf ne gute Hardware achten und etwas mehr ausgeben. 
Bei mir ist zb ein dualcore verbaut.
Da merkt man schon Unterschiede


----------



## stevie4one (31. Mai 2013)

Die Smart TV Funktionen werden gerne überbewertet. Das ist immer noch in erster Linie ein TV und kein PC. Habe selbst nen Samsung ES6300 mit Smart TV. Hier wurden einfache Single-Core Prozzis verbaut. Da ist schon mal warten angesagt (laden der Apps, Installation von Updates, etc.). Da solltest du wirklich nach Geräten mit Dual- oder Quadcore CPU Ausschau halten - die dann natürlich deutlich teurer sind. Im Übrigen sind die Smart TV Funktionen immer vom Hersteller abhängig. Nicht jeder Hersteller bietet alles an (z.B. unterschiedliche Mediatheken oder Video-on-Demand Anbieter). So ein Stick hätte den Vorteil, dass er an jedem TV mit HDMI Anschluss findet, also mobil ist und mit Android über die volle App-Auswahl verfügt. Alternativen wären Spielekonsolen, Blu Ray Player, Mediaplayer oder Receiver mit Smart TV Funktion.


----------



## Phil17 (31. Mai 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich muss dir sagn ich nutze es kaum aber LG hat das sehr gut gemacht vor allem mit der extra Fernbedienung macht das navigieren durch die Menüs Spaß.
> Wenn dir das so wichtig ist solltest du aber auf ne gute Hardware achten und etwas mehr ausgeben.
> Bei mir ist zb ein dualcore verbaut.
> Da merkt man schon Unterschiede



Was muss ich den ausgeben? 700 ?800 ?

Macht mir einfach mal einen Vorschlag.

Danke


----------



## JackOnell (31. Mai 2013)

Phil17 schrieb:


> Was muss ich den ausgeben? 700 ?800 ?
> 
> Macht mir einfach mal einen Vorschlag.
> 
> Danke



Ich habe den LG 47 lm860v bei dem läuft sas smart gedöns richtig gut.


----------



## Edgecution (1. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe den hier: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE50ES...1370113477&sr=8-3&keywords=samsung+TV+50+zoll
UNd bis sehr zufrieden. ISt zwar etwas über deim Budget aber lieber etwas länger sparen und mehr haben sag ich immer


----------



## Phil17 (2. Juni 2013)

Edgecution schrieb:


> Also ich habe den hier: http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-UE50ES...1370113477&sr=8-3&keywords=samsung+TV+50+zoll
> UNd bis sehr zufrieden. ISt zwar etwas über deim Budget aber lieber etwas länger sparen und mehr haben sag ich immer


 
Hat der Smart TV ? Also Internetzugang ?


----------



## Phil17 (13. Juni 2013)

LG 42LA6608 oder LG42LA6208 ?

LG 42LA6608 106 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full HD, 400Hz MCI, WLAN, DVB-T/C/S, Smart TV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

LG 42LA6208 106 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full HD, 200Hz MCI, WLAN, DVB-T/C/S, Smart TV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Danke


----------



## JackOnell (13. Juni 2013)

Phil17 schrieb:


> LG 42LA6608 oder LG42LA6208 ?
> 
> LG 42LA6608 106 cm (42 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (Full HD, 400Hz MCI, WLAN, DVB-T/C/S, Smart TV) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> 
> ...



Es gibt zu der la Serie nur sehr wenige Bewertungen. 
Vllt bekommst du noch günstiger einen aus der lm Reihe


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem den LA6208 in 60" gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Phil17 (14. Juni 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Es gibt zu der la Serie nur sehr wenige Bewertungen.
> Vllt bekommst du noch günstiger einen aus der lm Reihe


 

Das ist mein Problem. Ich finde dort keinen 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem den LA6208 in 60" gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden damit



Wie läuft  Smart TV und der Internetzugang generell ?
Habe nämlich keine Lust auf schwarze Bildschirme mit Ladekreis etc.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Juni 2013)

Sehr fix, muss ich sagen. Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass es so flott funktioniert. Surfen, YouTube usw. Alles lädt sehr schnell.


----------



## Phil17 (14. Juni 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sehr fix, muss ich sagen. Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass es so flott funktioniert. Surfen, YouTube usw. Alles lädt sehr schnell.



Top  dann werde ich mir den mal in 42 Zoll bestellen 

Vielen Dank


----------



## JackOnell (14. Juni 2013)

Phil17 schrieb:


> Top  dann werde ich mir den mal in 42 Zoll bestellen
> 
> Vielen Dank



Na dann Berichte uns mal


----------



## Phil17 (27. Juni 2013)

War ein Top Kauf kann mich nit beschweren 

Nur eine Funktion hab ich noch nicht gefunden und zwar das Bild in Bild was man auch von Samsung kennt.

Kann es sein das es diese Funktion nur bei Samsung gibt oder hab ich sie nur nit gefunden ?!


----------

